# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Σπατανέϊκο junglefowl και phoenix yellow duckwing

## Gull

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## zweet

πανεμορφα ειναι !!  :Happy:

----------


## Gull

ηταν...πουληθηκαν!παντα ομως εχω και καλυτερα!

----------

